# January 2008 -April 2008 Recalls



## dallaschildren (Jun 14, 2003)

Please post recalls here and include a reputable link.


----------



## dallaschildren (Jun 14, 2003)

http://www.djgusa.com/safety_notice/detail.asp?ID=68


----------



## Mama2Bug (Feb 18, 2005)

Toy Wagons Recalled for Lead


----------



## PeacefulSeams (Apr 10, 2006)

Cranium Cadoo


----------



## LilyGrace (Jun 10, 2007)

Evenflo Discovery recall

February 1, 2008 - Evenflo today announced it is implementing a voluntary safety recall of its Discovery Infant Car Seat Models 390, 391, 534, 552. Approximately one million units were produced beginning April 2005. This is based on recent laboratory tests conducted by Evenflo and the National Highway Traffic Safety Administration, which show that this car seat could potentially become separated from its base in high impact side collisions similar to those in the tests. As a precautionary measure, Evenflo is providing current owners of these models with a free supplemental dual-hook fastener that has proven that the seat remains attached to the base in the event of such collisions.


----------



## Ironica (Sep 11, 2005)

Approximately 24,000 Munire cribs are being recalled due to a problem with the brackets on the mattress support spring. Affects Majestic Curved Top and Flat Top Cribs, Essex Cribs, Brighton/Sussex Cribs and Captiva Cribs.

http://www.munirefurniture.com/recalls.asp


----------



## Thalia (Apr 9, 2003)

Earth's Best Baby Food Recall

February 20, 2007
-- By BabyFit

FDA Warns Consumers Not to Use Certain Jars of Earth's Best: "Organic 2 Apple Peach Barley Wholesome Breakfast Baby Food"

The Food and Drug Administration (FDA) is warning consumers not to use certain jars of Earth's Best Organic 2 Apple Peach Barley Wholesome Breakfast baby food because of the risk of contamination with Clostridium botulinum, a bacterium which can cause botulism, a life-threatening illness or death. Consumers are warned not to use the product even if it does not look or smell spoiled.

The affected product was sold in single individual jars and in variety packs (which contains 4 jars of the apple peach barley in the pack along with other varieties). The food is part of the firm's "2nd Vegetables, Fruits and Blends" line intended for babies 6 months and older. The food was distributed through retail stores and sold through the Earth's Best website. If consumers have any of the specified jars in their home, they should not use it and destroy it immediately. No illnesses have been reported to FDA or the manufacturer to date in connection with this problem.

The affected baby food is as follows:

Earth's Best Organic 2 Apple Peach Barley Wholesome Breakfast (4.5 ounce jars)

UPC Code: 23923-20223
Lid: PF6J14 NP
Expiration Date: EXP 14 SEP 08 A
Earth's Best Organic 2 Wholesome Breakfast Variety Pack (12 pack)

UPC Code: 23923-20295
Expiration Date: 13 SEP 08
Earth's Best Organic 2 Apple Peach Barley (4.5 ounce jars within 12 pack)

UPC Code: 23923-20223
Lid: PF6J14 NP
Expiration Date: EXP 14 SEP 08 A
Botulism, a potentially fatal form of food poisoning, usually causes illness within 18-36 hours of exposure. Initial indication of illness in infants is decreased frequency or absence of stools. Other signs and symptoms noted are poor feeding, weak suck, lethargy, listlessness, weak cry, decreased body tone, and diminished overall movement. Difficulty with swallowing may be evident as secretions drooling from the mouth. This may be followed by decreased respiratory effort which may lead to respiratory arrest from airway occlusion from un-swallowed secretions. Older populations who may be consuming the product as part of a pureed diet might experience symptoms such as blurred vision, dizziness, dry mouth, and progressive weakness from head to legs. Constipation and urinary retention are also common. Caregivers or people observing these problems should seek immediate medical attention for those affected.

Hain Celestial Group initiated a recall of the food on February 9th. The recall is ongoing. Production and distribution of the product has been suspended as FDA and the company work to determine the source of the problem. Hain Celestial Group distributed 4,072 cases of the specified individual jars consisting of 24 jars per case and 38,298 variety packs with the specified jars.

Consumers who have questions should contact Hain Celestial Group at 1-800-434-4246.


----------



## dallaschildren (Jun 14, 2003)

Please post recalls here and include a reputable link.


----------



## anthasam (Aug 20, 2005)

This has been posted all over MDC, but I think it should be here too!

http://www.cpsc.gov/cpscpub/prerel/prhtml08/08215.html

NEWS from CPSC
U.S. Consumer Product Safety Commission
Office of Information and Public Affairs Washington, DC 20207
FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE
March 11, 2008
Release #08-215

Firm's Recall Hotline: (800) 483-4902
CPSC Recall Hotline: (800) 638-2772
CPSC Media Contact: (301) 504-7908

Ellaroo Recalls Infant Sling Carriers Due to Fall Hazard
WASHINGTON, D.C. - The U.S. Consumer Product Safety Commission, in cooperation with the firm named below, today announced a voluntary recall of the following consumer product. Consumers should stop using recalled products immediately unless otherwise instructed.

Name of Product: Ellaroo Ring Sling Baby Carrriers

Units: About 1,200

Manufacturer: Ellaroo LLC, of McKinney, Texas

Hazard: The aluminum rings on the sling carriers can bend or break. This can cause the fabric to slip through the rings and infants to fall out of the carrier.

Incidents/Injuries: Ellaroo has received four reports of the rings bending and two reports of rings breaking. No injuries have been reported.

Description: This recall includes Ellaroo Ring Sling baby carriers with item numbers 2101 and 2102 printed on the outside of the product box. The Ellaroo Ring Sling has a fabric carrier with two aluminum rings that is worn by the user to carry an infant up to 35 pounds. The carriers are sold in mahogany, mango stone, brasilia and malay color prints. Only sling carriers with lot numbers 03/07 and 07/04 printed on a label, under the size label, inside the Ring Sling are included in the recall.

Sold at: Juvenile product and department stores nationwide and online, including BabiesRUs.com, from June 2007 through February 2008 for about $100.

Manufactured in: India

Remedy: Consumers should immediately stop using the sling carriers and contact Ellaroo for instructions on returning the carriers for a repair or replacement Ring Sling.

Consumer Contact: For additional information, contact Ellaroo at (800) 483-4902 between 8:30 a.m. and 4:30 p.m CT Monday through Friday or visit the firm's Web site at www.ellaroo.com

Picture of Recalled Sling Baby Carrrier

---

Send the link for this page to a friend! The U.S. Consumer Product Safety Commission is charged with protecting the public from unreasonable risks of serious injury or death from more than 15,000 types of consumer products under the agency's jurisdiction. Deaths, injuries and property damage from consumer product incidents cost the nation more than $800 billion annually. The CPSC is committed to protecting consumers and families from products that pose a fire, electrical, chemical, or mechanical hazard. The CPSC's work to ensure the safety of consumer products - such as toys, cribs, power tools, cigarette lighters, and household chemicals - contributed significantly to the decline in the rate of deaths and injuries associated with consumer products over the past 30 years.

To report a dangerous product or a product-related injury, call CPSC's hotline at (800) 638-2772 or CPSC's teletypewriter at (800) 638-8270, or visit CPSC's web site at www.cpsc.gov/talk.html. To join a CPSC email subscription list, please go to https://www.cpsc.gov/cpsclist.aspx. Consumers can obtain this release and recall information at CPSC's Web site at www.cpsc.gov.


----------



## jenni_goes_grrr (Jul 1, 2006)

Finally a recall item i do not own..


----------

